

Yammer CEO Predicts End of Silicon Valley - veesahni
https://www.facebook.com/sacks/posts/10151207532526929

======
taligent
This coming from the guy who did nothing more than take Facebook and set it up
for companies. And as someone who uses it every day did one hell of an
uninspired and mediocre job of it. So I am not surprised that he doesn't
believe more ideas are coming.

Me personally. I believe that technology still isn't close to doing everything
we want, when we want it and exactly the way we want it.

Until that happens we have a LONG way to go.

